# 2 ropes lost in vallecito



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

We had a mini epic swim today, turned out to be fine. One rope was lost in entrance falls and not seen again the other was seen going over trashcan but not seen again. 2 laps done after and no sight of either.


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

Did you swim again Tom?


----------

